# Como variar el amperaje en un transformador?



## leop4 (Nov 15, 2008)

hola a todos despues de haver lidiado con un amplificador de 100W que ya lo deven haver visto hoy e decidido a hacer un cargador para baterias de auto no tengo el transformador necesario pero tengo dos transformadores de 12 10A cada uno y yo creo que si los pongo en paralelo tendria asi 12V 20A no? bueno eso ya me quedo claro pero lo que todavia no entiendo y busque por todos lados es un circuito que me permita variar solo el amperaje no el voltage el amperaje osea la corriente estube buscando como loco pero lo unico que encontre es esto 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16726.html pero esto no me sirve ya que necesito solo 12V y como minimo 8 o 15A mi pregunta es ¿se podra modificar el circuito ese?
gracias si me pueden dar una mano jej.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 15, 2008)

Hola.
Mira este circuito, puedes modificarlo, de manera que controlas los SCR y así puedes limitar la corriente.
Es cuestión de que lo analices.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 15, 2008)

como modificarlo? los SCR son esos transistores con el cuadro rojo pero como podria hacer para modificar el amperaje. eso controla el amperaje? porque hay veo un pote que dice 50W jej como seria un pote de 50W no seran 50K?.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 15, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos despues de haver lidiado con un amplificador de 100W que ya lo deven haver visto hoy e decidido a hacer un cargador para baterias de auto no tengo el transformador necesario pero tengo dos transformadores de 12 10A cada uno y yo creo que si los pongo en paralelo tendria asi 12V 20A no? bueno eso ya me quedo claro pero lo que todavia no entiendo y busque por todos lados es un circuito que me permita variar solo el amperaje no el voltage el amperaje osea la corriente *estube* buscando como loco pero lo unico que encontre es esto
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16726.html pero esto no me sirve ya que necesito solo 12V y como minimo 8 o 15A mi pregunta es ¿se podra modificar el circuito ese?
> gracias si me pueden dar una mano jej.



primero pense que no tenias la B (la larga) en el teclado...pero al final vi que si la tenias *estube*.
es asi la cosa,cuando la profe de lengua es fea y odiosa las cosas no quedan bien.

respecto de los transformadores esos de 12 v te dire que podes tener uno de 12v 100 amper , pero para que la corriente fluya debe existir una DDP . por eso si se quiuere cargar una bateria con mucha corriente debe tener el transformador mas tension de salida.
recordar ademas que la salida cuanta mas carga mas cae la tension.
por otro lado y salvo que tengas uan bateria de 150 a/h ........para mi con un transformador de 10 amper sobra, existe una relacion de cargas .......alguna vez podrias querer hacerle una carga muy rapida, pero en general no.

un saludo y que tengas vuen y vonito dia


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 15, 2008)

Hola.
Los SCR son los tiristores.
Los transistores en el cuadro rojo solo sirve para desconectar la batería cuando la batería está cargada.
Como te dije hay que modificar el circuito, adecuarlo a tu necesidad.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 15, 2008)

viste el circuito que puso el aficionado, asi sin analizarlo mucho se ve que es de potencia y si uno mira bien vera que usa un transformador de 17,9 v de salida.....
es que es como dije nomas.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 15, 2008)

si tengo 2 transformadores de 12 10A y la mayoria de circuitos llevan este mismo transformador pero simetrico ahora yo puedo poner estos dos en serie y asi tener punto medio como esta aca  http://www.unicrom.com/cir_carg_bat_descnx_auto.asp  gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 15, 2008)

en ese circuito estas ahorrrando 2 diodos del puente a costa de un transformador extra .

amen de que cada transformador trabaja la mitad..........en fin es esa una evaluacion tuya acerca de que te conviene usar.

saludos


----------



## leop4 (Nov 16, 2008)

si ese circuito esta bueno pero no regula el amperaje regula el voltage no se que circuito me combiene hacer cual me recomiendan? gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 16, 2008)

Haber si entendi tu pregunta... .tienes 2 transformadores de 12V / 10A y los vas a colocar en serie para lograr 12+12V / 20A, pero en realidad solo requieres 12+12V/8A o tal vez 12+12V/15A?

Si eso es lo que quieres no necesitas ningun circuito regulador de corriente... la carga va a consumir solo la corriente que necesite y el resto no se tomara de la alimentacion electrica, es decir.. si tienes un transformador de 12V /1000A y solo le conectas una carga que exige 12V / 100mA la puedes conectar sin que se queme, por que el transformador solo entregara los 100mA requeridos por la carga, el transformador tiene capacidad de dar aun mas corriente pero como no se esta exigiendo no se tomara de la linea principal

Si tuvieras el caso invertido, por ejemplo una carga que exige 20A y la conectas a un transformador que solo puede entregar 10A maximo entonces si corres el riesgo de quemar el transformador y/o la carga conectada...


----------



## leop4 (Nov 16, 2008)

no no es asi yo tengo dos transformadores igualitos igualitos y son  de 12V 10A cada uno. lo que yo quiero es ponerlos en serie y asi tener punto medio y utilizarlo con este circuito http://www.unicrom.com/cir_carg_bat_descnx_auto.asp
me servira lo que quiero hacer yo? o los pongo en paralelo y  hago el circuito que me paso elaficionado. de esta manera tendria 12V 20A si los pongo en serie tendria 24V 10A o 12+12 10A+10A no? gracias por responder.


----------



## zap (Nov 17, 2008)

haver haver haver no es tan asi Chico3001 lo que leop4 quiere es relentificar la carga si yo tengo un transformador de 12 50A y se lo conecto a la batera la bateria en 1 hora esta fundida las placas de plomo se doblan como un papel osea yo teniendo un regulador y un medidor de amperaje de esos de aguja te das cuenta como va. yo conecto el transformador de 12V 50A pero lo tengo que sacar en media hora y cuanto mas rapido se cargue la bateria menos va a durar osea si yo quiero cargar la bateria con 5 o 6A pongo el selector en cargar lenta osea es como relentificar la carga y poder seleccionar entre 6, 8, 12, 15 y 20A con el mismo transformador, otra explicacion es si yo necesito salir urgente de mi casa para el trabajo pongo el cargardor en carga maxima. y si lo nencesito para mañana y esta algo descargada lo pongo en carga minima y lo dejo todo el dia que no le va a pasar nada, ahora lo entendieron jeje.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 18, 2008)

muy bueno zap por casualidad no tendras o tendrian algun circuito relentificador o como sea jajaja.


----------



## zap (Nov 19, 2008)

encontre esto es lo maximo que te puedo dar http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news12/nota06.htm pero alguien sabe cual de los 3 circuitos hay que hacer? porque en la fugura 4 y 5 los esquemas son iguales y lo unico que cambia es el pcb pero en la figura 3 hay un diagrama y este mismo no tiene los scr o los tics alguien sabe cual de los 3 hay que hacer? y que significa A, B, C porque me lei todo el informe osea la introduccion y no encontre nada. gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola.
Parece que están de adorno.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 19, 2008)

que quieres decir con eso?


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola.
Son para la alarma sonora, como no hay ese circuito, están de adorno.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## leop4 (Nov 20, 2008)

haaaaaaaa entonces lo hago tranquilo que deveria funcionar ok. el sabado lo pongo a prueva, lo que me extraña es que en la figura 3 esta el diagrama pero no veo los tics o scr y hay dos pcb uno en pcb wizar y el otro nose de donde  puede ser, lo que si no tengo idea como copiarlo no teniendo el diagrama. porque lo iba a hacer en el pcb wizar con las pistas mas grandes ya que esas son muy finitas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 20, 2008)

Hola.
Mira este circuito, modificalo a tú gusto.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 20, 2008)

faaaaaa ese circuito me biene perfecto gracias elaficionado pero que tipo de modificaciones tendria que hacer para poder conectarle un transformadorde 10A? gracias. y el punto medio no lo conecto a ningun lado osea que no necesito un transformador simetrico? gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 20, 2008)

Hola.
Me olvidé de conectarlo.
Ya lo modifiqué vuelve a bajar el archivo.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 20, 2008)

Hola.
Tienes que cambiar el scr D3 C106D, por otro de mayor corriente, no puedo sugerirte cual, por no conozco ninguno, he visto el TIC106D, es de 8A-400V.

Vas a tener que buscar uno de 10A ó mas amperios.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 20, 2008)

gracias. solamente cambio el d3 el d8 no? y le coloco un dicipador a las dos? gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 20, 2008)

Hola.
D8 no y no usa disipador, D8 puede ser un SCR de menor corriente, si deseas cambiarlo o usa el que está en el circuito original. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 20, 2008)

ok, buscando encontre el tic116 que es de 8A y el 126 que es de 12A este me biene joya pero si el transformador que yo tengo supera los 12A que podria pasar? se recalentarian los SCR? o se prenderia fuego todo? jejeje, no se podrian poner mas de estos tic126 en paralelo? almenos dos como para que trabaje tranquilo? gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 20, 2008)

Hola.
La resistencia en serie con el amperímetro es la resistencia que limita la corriente de entrada. Debes poner una resistencia adecuada para que pase al menos de 12A.
No sé si pueden poner en paralelo, tal vez sí, pero creo que no es lo más conveniente.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 20, 2008)

sisi hay dice una resistencia de alambre que no entendi bien que es, pero la resistencia de 1 ohms no existe y si existe para que 1 ohm? si utilizar un puente es exactamente lo mismo o no?
le voy a poner una de 10w cementada osea de ceramica gracias por  toda la información.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 21, 2008)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Mira este circuito, puedes modificarlo, de manera que controlas los SCR y así puedes limitar la corriente.
> Es cuestión de que lo analices.
> 
> ...



elaficionado por casualidad tendras la lista de componentes del primer diagrama que suviste gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola.
Este circuito es muy antiguo, esencialmente es igual al que encontraste.

Vas a tener que poner componentes más próximos a los indicados en la lista.

Chao.
aficionado.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 29, 2008)

hola a todos les cuento que arme el cargador de baterias, un pcb modificado. gracias a elaficionado que me paso el diagrama a livewire. toque el boton de el pcb automatico y me lo hiso mas o menos bien despues lo modifique bastante, modificar me refiero a que le coloque en ves de tic106 o 116 un tic126 que soporta 8 o 10A y despues le agrande las pistas de cobre y le saque algunos puentes que tenia demas, luego le coloque borneras para que el conexiónado sea mas facil, despues de todo esto lo harme y bueno creo que funciona bien pero no quede muy conforme con este cargador porque para mi no carga bien osea el tema es este: cuando lo termine medi la continuidad osea el voltage y me marca 9.50V y cuando regulo el preset a minimo baja a 9.30. ahora esto regula el amperaje o el voltage? o algo anda mal nose porque cuando le conecto una lampara de 12V no pasa nada  se prende el led rojo y el voltage se va a 0.00 y se pone en corto y cuando le coloco un motor o algo de bajo consumo osea una barrita de leds azules se prenden maso menos bien ni muy bajo ni muy alto y cuando pongo esos leds en la bateria prenden con un poco mas de luminocidad, otra cosa que pasa es que ninguno de los SCR se calienta para nada osea nada nada nada estan helados y eso que deje la bateria cargando como 2 horas y nada para mi la esta cargando, nose mañana me dare cuenta, igual aca dejo algunas fotos. si quieren el pcb modificado cualquier cosa lo subo ok.

http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=16914052by8.jpg

http://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=34340656pp5.jpg

http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=33551820kg7.jpg

http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=39169852ra4.jpg

http://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=53477340es8.jpg

http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=11643970hv9.jpg

YouTube - Cargador de Baterias 12V 15A


----------



## zap (Dic 1, 2008)

muy bueno leo te quedo pero vos sabes que yo tambien lo hise y tuve problemas similares, ami me marca 11.30 con el preset al mango y 9,85 cuando lo tengo a minimo jej. tambien veo que esto no sirve para cargar bien la bateria porque cuando juntas los polor del positivo y negativo de la bateria no hace ni media chispa osea deven estar pasando menos de 500ma no? alguno no tiene una idea de porque esta pasando esto? porque revise el pcb y creo que esta todo bien yo hice este http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news12/nota06.htm gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 1, 2008)

les tiro una idea de como lo hice yo y funkan ok muchos.......la idea  por que no voy a buscar el circuito y ademas me gustaria ver a que llegan:

1 --- para limitar la corriente vendria bien "algo" ...no se que .....una especie de resistencia .
asi si , sin querer pongo en corto los cables del cargador se limita la corriente .
a su vez vendria bien que esa resistencia varie automaticamente segun la tension que recibe.

una resistencia de 30 o 40 w .

la idea es que si la bateria esta descargada tendre una buena corriente de carga por que habra maxima DDP .
(el esquema sera de arriba hacia abajo:
+
R
T
bateria
masa ) 

pero a medida que se vaya cargando la corriente disminuye por que la DDp disminuye......vendira bien una R que aumente su R . cuando recibe mucha tension pero que la disminuya automaticamente si la tension es poca.

existira ?????? (si) 

2 ---- para limitar la corriente y darle un FINAL o sea que la tension de la bateria que de a un valor de "flote" y no se sobrecargue debo agregar un T adecuado (en potencia) , este valor de V.flote o maxima se ajustara con un DZ y preset.....o preset solo ? 

asi, lo mas conveniente es que cuando la bateria este descargada y circula mucha corriente esta sea limitada por esa R de 30w o mas (el T. estara saturado asi no se calienta al dope) .........
recien cuando nos acercamos al valor de flote es cuando el T. comienza a abrir y , bueno , ese rato le conviene tener un buen cacho de aluminio donde apoyarse   

no es nada complejo el circuito .......un pomo de complejo .

sa


----------



## leop4 (Dic 1, 2008)

muy buena explicacion fernandob pero yo estuve buscando como loco un circuito de cargador de baterias y no encontre el adecuado osea yo tenia un cargador de baterias muy antiguo de los años 80, 90 que variava el amperaje con una perilla de esas que llevan los ventiladores viejos viste bueno esas y tenia un amperimetro que cuando conectabas la bateria la aguja marcaba 5A y despues la aguja marcaba 0 que significaba que la bateria estaba cargada. este cargador era de 20A y era de mi abuelo por lo cual se lo llevo y yo nunca pude ver que era lo que tenia adentro, era bastante pesadito para ser de 20A, y era puro transformador asique decidi hacerme uno pero estos automaticos no me convencen ya que este cargador deve tener 5 o 6componentes locos y no tengo idea de como es adentro, si tiene una plaqueta, si tiene transistores, si tiene tics o lo que sea porque a este cuando le conectaba una dicroica prendia barbaro y cuando le ponias la perilla al mango la intencidad de la luz variaba de acuerdo al amperaje, por esa razon cuando cargabas la bateria y colocabas la perilla en 5A o 8A la bateria estaba cargada en dos horas y no encontre por ningun lado un cargador antuguo lo peor de todo es que no se si tiene rectificadores de onda completa o media onda. esa es la razon de porque este circuito me esta volviendo loco porque no CARGA la bateria, simula que esta cargada pero no la carga me entendes jejejej.


----------



## leop4 (Dic 4, 2008)

aca encontre el cargador que (tenia) jejej es bastante viejo diria yo, mi viejo la havia pintado de amarillo porque estaba todo despintado jajaja. http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/1852/dscn5604as9.jpg


----------

